
Teaching young people in Zambia how to build electricity supplies - MrsPeaches
https://localelectricity.org/
======
MrsPeaches
Hi HN!

We've been working on this for the last two years and now we have finally
launched our crowdfunding campaign:
[https://startsomegood.com/localelectricity/](https://startsomegood.com/localelectricity/)

Thoughts, feedback and potential collaborations most welcome!

------
PunksATawnyFill
Seems cool, but it's not clear to me exactly what this board does.

~~~
MrsPeaches
You can see more details here as well:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Ictyt8p8Q](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Ictyt8p8Q)

We normally have this in our website but we replaced the link with our
crowdfunding page.

------
dang
Best of luck with this! But fundraisers can't be Show HNs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
MrsPeaches
Ah sorry about that! Thanks for letting me know.

